# Jigging?



## Benw86 (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok so I'm new to jigging. Went out of destin pass Sunday pulled up to a hole and started. Right off the bat had a double. Got one small aj in the boat and fought the other for about 20 mins before it broke off. Dropped down again and another break off. This happened 3 more times! I lost all 5 of my jigs! I'm using a penn battle 8000 on a shimano trevala jigging rod with 80 lbs power pro with a 8 ft 100 lbs mono leader. ( leader is breaking) what am I doing wrong?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Is the leader breaking or the knot pulling? Where is it breaking? If near the jig, could be sharks, theyll eat a jig too (heck saw a shark eat a bubble rig at the pier yesterday!). Are they getting you into structure and is the leader chaffed or frayed?

Honestly I am no jigging expert but I do have a little experience and with the size line and leader you are using I dont see how they are just "breaking". I usually fish with 50-60lb braid and 60-80lb leader (usually just 60) and the only time I get broke off (not counting cut off by sharks or mackerel) is if the fish gets me in structure.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Probably nothing but where is the leader breaking?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm betting they are getting you into structure. I jig with 65lb braid and a 60lb flouro leader and rarely have the line part. With the setup you have, just tighten the drag down and palm the spool when they take drag you should be able to stop just about anything in its tracks. If you are hooking them near the bottom you just have to man handle them away from structure. That being said, when jigging be prepared to lose plenty of jigs because it is inevitable.


----------



## Benw86 (Aug 16, 2011)

It's breaking closer to the jig. The line is frayed like it rubbed against sandpaper. I don't think they got me in the wreck most of the time we had to chase them down and they went away from the wreck. Knots all held. I didn't know sharks would hit a jig so that sounds like that my have been my problem.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Kings?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Benw86 said:


> It's breaking closer to the jig. The line is frayed like it rubbed against sandpaper. I don't think they got me in the wreck most of the time we had to chase them down and they went away from the wreck. Knots all held. I didn't know sharks would hit a jig so that sounds like that my have been my problem.


Yep sounds like sharks, those jokers will eat about anything when they are hungry


----------



## Time Bandit (Apr 16, 2012)

Sandpapered leader is a dead giveaway that it's sharks, imho.


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Its probably cudas they are bad about hitting jigs


----------



## seabiscuit (Oct 8, 2009)

sounds like sharks to me.
If you are in Destin, check out the Ships Chandler. They have Williamson jigs on sale for $4.99. They even come with the hook installed. 
I make my own and can hardly beat that price.


----------



## KRAKEN (Apr 23, 2013)

you are letting the fish get in the wreck on you The penn battle only has about 20lbs of drag. grab your spool and hold it tight untill you feel the boat has drifted away from the wreck.


----------



## Benw86 (Aug 16, 2011)

seabiscuit said:


> sounds like sharks to me.
> If you are in Destin, check out the Ships Chandler. They have Williamson jigs on sale for $4.99. They even come with the hook installed.
> I make my own and can hardly beat that price.


Heck yea! Thanks I'll have to check them out.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

seabiscuit said:


> sounds like sharks to me.
> If you are in Destin, check out the Ships Chandler. They have Williamson jigs on sale for $4.99. They even come with the hook installed.
> I make my own and can hardly beat that price.


Do you know if you can get them on line? I looked and couldn't find them. Thanks.


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

A lot of times when the leader looks like it got put in a blender it's from the teeth of the kings but if the leader is looking like it been rubbed against sandpaper, it's because it has (shark skin). Next time bring some steel leader with you and when you start gettin consistently broke off, switch to the steel leader and get ready! What your talking about is what used to happen to me all the time until I figured out it was the sharks rubbing against the line while fighting me and eventually breaking me off.


----------



## Benw86 (Aug 16, 2011)

Will an AJ still hit a jig with a wire leader? Could I just switch from mono to wire and still have the same hook ups? I'm pretty sure it was sharks breaking me off... I did get a decent sized AJ head back. It was to bad about the fish but it was dang nice to get my jig back ... just to loose it the next drop!


----------



## Benw86 (Aug 16, 2011)

The jig I got back.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Benw86 said:


> Will an AJ still hit a jig with a wire leader? Could I just switch from mono to wire and still have the same hook ups? I'm pretty sure it was sharks breaking me off... I did get a decent sized AJ head back. It was to bad about the fish but it was dang nice to get my jig back ... just to loose it the next drop!



I tried the wire leader thing hoping to avoid break offs. It worked well because nothing would touch it.

I just re-locate when the toothy critters show, not worth losing $8-$13 jigs.

Jimmy


----------



## Benw86 (Aug 16, 2011)

jjam said:


> I tried the wire leader thing hoping to avoid break offs. It worked well because nothing would touch it.
> 
> I just re-locate when the toothy critters show, not worth losing $8-$13 jigs.
> 
> Jimmy


Thats what I was afraid of. I think I'll take your advice and just leave after the first break off. That was an expensive first time jigging... 5 jigs gone...3 @ $9 and 2 @ $12... 51 bucks gone with no fish to show! lol


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

I wouldn't use the steel leader for jigging. I meant to switch to the steel and get ready to fight the shark. If I choose not to move to a different wreck after multiple break offs, I bust out my 130lb mono. It's pretty thick and can take a beating if it hooks up to a shark without completely being compromised by their rough skin. With that said however, due to it's thickness you might limit the amount of fish being caught because of the way the jig moves on such thick leader. It's really just trial and error from my experience. Gotta see what works for you.


----------



## seabiscuit (Oct 8, 2009)

nope, you can't get them online. Gotta go visit the store.


----------



## Benw86 (Aug 16, 2011)

seabiscuit said:


> nope, you can't get them online. Gotta go visit the store.


Went there yesterday and picked up 4 of them. They are a lot bigger than what I used before but for $4.99 I figured I'd give then a try.


----------



## seabiscuit (Oct 8, 2009)

They are bigger than the ones I use too, but, I'm sure they will work. For $4.99 you can't beat it. 
the ones I make are the 5gram and 9gram version of the Williamson and they cost me to build, basically what those are selling for??


----------

